
PlanetScale makes it easy to build multi-cloud databases - bjerun
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/13/planetscale/
======
bmdavi3
I'm curious, how does Vitess compare to Citus?

On the surface, they sound similar except that MySQL instances back Vitess and
PostgreSQL instances back Citus. Though I could very well be missing some
fundamental differences.

~~~
manigandham
Vitess is a software suite that runs outside of MySQL while Citus runs within
Postgres as an extension, so Vitess as more moving parts, but it also is
better at handling more connections which has been a continual problem with PG
in general.

Vitess supports more complicated sharding management (and requires more
configuration) while Citus is simpler and lets you use all the flexibility of
Postgres. Vitess has a more streamlined installation process (especially with
Kubernetes) while Citus leaves it up to you to install the Postgres nodes.

Also note TiDB for a natively scalable MySQL-compatible database and
CockroachDB for Postgres-compatible version.

------
reimertz
Oh, this is exciting! Really happy to see them get some traction. Well
deserved and a awesome team. :)

Shameless plug: I designed, implemented and deployed their homepage (it seems
they have iterated on it a bit), but was one of my first explorations using
Gatsby combined with Netlify and Netlify CMS. It’s such a fun stack to work
with and once handing it over, you feel a tad proud knowing it isn’t yet
another Wordpress site.

I recommend it to anyone working with similar projects.

~~~
anthonys
What's wrong with it being another WordPress site if it does the job?

------
jbrambleDC
Exciting News. Jiten is an amazing person and an amazing engineer.

------
rzvme
I can’t believe ordering by upload date in search doesn’t work. This hasn’t
been working properly for at least a year or two. I don’t know before, but
this is crazy

------
rconti
Is their "brilliant relational data storage system" the reason that YouTube
can never show me the same list of my _own videos I 've uploaded_ to my
account? One device shows one list, another shows another list (with some
overlap), and going into different views of channel editing cause the lists to
turn into yet another list. Maddening, and it's been doing it for years.

~~~
manigandham
No, the Youtube infrastructure is rather impressive. It's the frontend UI/UX
product that's crap.

